# Anyone for some sashimi black bream....err no thanks...



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

:shock: http://au.news.yahoo.com/vic/latest/a/-/newshome/9784278/couple-eaten-alive-by-tiny-worms/ :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's sobering! I'll think twice before trying to be cool by eating raw fish.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

A strange story,,theres no black bream in that part of the world and some folks call Sooty grunter black bream but i don't believe you get them up there either,,

Someone else said this happened 6 years ago,a very slow news day,,i wonder if someone made it all up 8)


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> That's sobering! I'll think twice before trying to be cool by eating raw fish.


Hmmm - me 2!!!


----------

